# Supermounter

## blamothe

Ok, I am new to the whole supermounter idea, i usually just mount my discs by hand.  I want to supermount a usb memory stick and my cdrom drive, and have them accesible to all users, so which lines should i add to fstab?  thanks.

----------

## mlynx

Here are the lines from my fstab for my cd, floppy, and usb camera

```
none     /mnt/floppy     supermount     rw,dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--     0 0

none     /mnt/cdrom     supermount      ro,dev=/dev/hdc,fs=iso9660,--     0 0

none     /mnt/camera     supermount     rw,dev=/dev/sda,fs=vfat,--     0 0
```

My camera works as a USB storage device, so my example is hopefully relevent.  After adding the appropriate lines to the fstab, issue an initial mount command (or reboot) to gain access to the devices through supermount.  Good luck.

----------

## rajl

if you want supermount to work for regular users, you'll need to add  ",users" after the "--" ("--" passes appropriate mount commands to the kernel when mounting media)

----------

## blamothe

thanks for the help, but i still can't create directories or modify the contents of the diskonkey, even though i added the users option. this is the relevant part of my fstab:

```
none         /mnt/diskonkey   supermount   rw,dev=/dev/sda1,fs=ext3,--,users   0 0

none         /mnt/cdrom   supermount   ro,dev=/dev/cdrom,fs=iso9660,--,users   0 0
```

does anyone know whats wrong?  thanks

----------

## rajl

I seriously doubt that your usb-diskonkey uses an ext3 partition.  Usually they use something a little more esoteric.  Read the help menu on available file systems in the linux kernel to see if you can find something else to use.  That might help.

----------

## blamothe

i am positive that it uses an ext3 partition, because i put it on it.  it was using a fat12 at first, and i formated that partition with fdisk first, without defining a filesystem, then i just did 

```
mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
```

 and it was using ext3.  I know it works because when i mount it by hand i specify the type as ext3, and it never complains, i make folders on it, delete them, and save and delete files.  I still don't know how to use the supermounter with a normal user, only root has access to it.

----------

## rajl

doing the "--,users" should make it supermountable by regular users.  what are the device permissions on the device?  what groups are your regular users a part of?

----------

## blamothe

ok, i am not sure how to check which group my regular users are a part of, but i made sure by adding him to both wheel and users with usermod -G.  I am also not sure how to check my device permissions either, i went to /dev/sda1, but it gave me -r-xr-xr-x, but i don't know if those were the device settings.  I did, chmod 777 /dev/sda1, and there were no errors, but i ckecked the permissions for /dev/sda1, but nothing changed, so i don't know what the deal is, and i still can't get my normal users to use the device directly after the supemount, but when i do chown ben /mnt/diskonkey, everything works fine, even write access.  can anyone help?  thanks

----------

## dmhaas

stick a umask=000 in there before the "--".  This will make it world readable, writeable and executable.  You could also stick in a gid= "number of whatever the group you want to be able to access it" or uid= "user number" and you could still change the umask in there if you so desired.  I had this problem w/ mounting a fat32 partition and making it user readable and i fixed it by adding a umask=000 since i'm the only one w/ access to this machine...  good luck

----------

## Sieg

Hi! Did not want to start a different thread, but I'm also having some problems with this. I have assigned the values in the /etc/fstab file, but everytime I try to go to one of the drives that I put as supermount, I get the following error:

```
cd /mnt/cdrom

bash: cd: /mnt/cdrom: Input/output error

```

Here is what I have in my /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      supermount      ro,dev=/dev/hda,fs=iso9600      0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usbdisk    supermount      rw,dev=/dev/sda1,fs=auto        0 0

/dev/sdb                /mnt/floppy     supermount      rw,dev=/dev/sdb,fs=auto 0 0

```

I have tried with both none and the device as file systems, as well with "--,users" in the opts. Every combination of those gives me the same error. It's also the same with both root and a regular user. Any ideas?

Thanks a lot

----------

## mlynx

Sieg,

Can you manually mount the drive without supermount (ie mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom)?

----------

## Sieg

Yup, that works for all the drive listed above.

----------

## blamothe

well, i know that input/output error means that the drive either is not mounted properly, not physically connected to your system, or there is something corrupt on the drive preventing you from accessing it.  if you can mount it by hand and access the directory, that rules out the third option.  i am not that knowledgable in the supermount area, thats why i started this thread, but i can just suggest that you make sure that the drive is connected properly to your system, and if it still screws up, then something must be wrong with the fstab.

----------

## mlynx

Sieg,

Can you creat a mount using the supermount module by hand?

```
mount -t supermount -o ro,dev=/dev/hda /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## Sieg

Not with that line no... it gives me the mount options dialog.

However, I tried adding the device and yes, it did work with the following

```
mount -t supermount -o ro,dev=/dev/hda,fs=iso9600 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
```

However, once I do that to mount it, when I try to go to the cdrom directory, I still get the same error, wether I'm root or a user  :Sad: 

```
cd /mnt/cdrom

-bash: cd: /mnt/cdrom: Input/output error
```

Any other ideas?  :Sad: 

Thanks a lot

----------

## Juki

Typo? Change iso9600 to iso9660.

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      supermount      ro,dev=/dev/hda,fs=iso9600      0 0 
```

Have you supermount in your kernel or loadable module?

----------

## Sieg

Oh congratulations to me!  :Razz: 

Thanks for noticing this! hehe! Now cdrom works, I don't have other devices with me, so I'll check later on.

/me feels dumb  :Smile: 

----------

